# 86'nissan 24i tbi cutting out.



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello all..Been around for quite awhile but finally have something to say/ask.I have a engine,an 86' z24i TBi 4 cylinder(8 plugs) that seems to cutout upon acceleration,more of a psstt that happens when ya give it some gas which cuts out.I have changed the plug wires,cap/rotor,plugs,gas filter.Haven't checked the fuel pressure from pump/regulator.Dang thang runs just fine around town,gas mileage fine etc except for the slight cutting out/surging.I did have a couple backfire climbing up a hills through the TBI,if that matters

It seems to do this when cold and really doesn't happen much,if at all when more warmed up.It does seem to "surge"? or is cutting slightly out when driving around town slightly(cutting out.It starts up perfectly,idles perfectly.I also noticed that when I am in park/neutral and push the gas pedal down to floorboard it rises the rpm but at the top end it will cut out.It leads me to grey hair.I checked the ecu/computer but it just gives out a "44" code and nothing else with the "mode III" setup. 

Would/should I replace the coil pack(s)..I haven't flipped the coil wires or checked em and would this cause this kind of brain fart.Again any new ideas would be of great help. My brain hurts,it's a great truck..thank ya'll for any help and ides.Hoping it isn't fuel pump,regulator or fuel injectors.thanks all..D


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

DO NOT FLIP THE COILS WIRES BUT DO CHECK THE COILS..


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

thank ya zane.Many have said to flip them but I was hesitant to do this.I should just replace them both to eliminate those two potential issues but figured there was enough experts here that might have some ideas as to where to look..


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok bought a new coil.Didn't put it on yet but tested the two on it .Pulled the wire off one of the coils and tried to start the engine.No start,replaced the wire back on the coil..Pulled the end off the other coil and the engine started and ran fine.SO is the coil that didn't start the engine the BAD one(coil)..,


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

8 plugs, 2 coils, 4 plugs are intake, 4 are exhaust
the first coil you unplugged was the intake.. the exhaust side is meant to cut emissions


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks speedo,I do realize the 4 and 4 order.I pulled the wire off one coil,left one on the other and it didn't fire.Replaced that coil wire back on then pulled off the other wire and truck wouldn't start.Does that mean the coil that didn't fire the engine is bad or does that just work while the engine is running for the exhaust.??.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Since the coils are the same part, you can swap them out. As Zane said, flipping the coil wires only won't really help. The ignition modules have different connectors so they can't be swapped.

During start and "low" rpms, both coils fire. At higher rpms, the exh cuts out. So if your intake coil is bad, it will still start and run off the exh coil, but cut out until the rpms drop back down.

When mine did this, I swapped the coils to run the good coil on the int side for a few weeks until I was able to replace the bad one.

Having said all of this, there are other causes for the same symptoms so some troubleshooting first is always good.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

ah got it Saudade.I bought 1 new coil,haven't put it in yet as I don't wanna ruin it if it isn't the problem and not be able to take it back.The things I can think of offhand is the fuel pump but it gets plenty of power(gas) driving up a hill.It does cut out though,it may cut out 1 time or several at a time then be ok again.The other thing is the fuel pressure regulator but I doubt that.I have changed everything I can think of that may be the problem and every place and people say it MAY be the coil(s).I smell no gas(injectors leak(s) as it idles smooth,fires right up instantly,good gas mileage etc.I have ran injector cleaner several times just in case they were gummed/plugged ..Am I missing something here..And I so appreciate the help so much.thank you for the help..


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had the same symptom happen twice. The first time was the coil as we've discussed here. The second time it was a fuel problem traced to a wire issue.

You can see it here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/160226-86-5-z24i-engine-cutout-solved.html

Again, not saying this is *your* problem. Only that some research, troubleshooting and a whole lot of persistence will eventually fix it.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I followed your thread S..about a month ago.I hate electrical crap,gimmie a good fight face to face(IE) carborator or body work but man that electrical stuff wrings me out.Been pouring like crazy here so no under hood time for me.I'll replace the coil(s) and check a couple other things..Thanks a bunch for all the insight.Merry xmas to all..


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

OK got cutting out and a backfire while givin it gas and once warmed up ran fine.Seems to get the cutting out when engine cools off then runs fine when warmed to operating temp.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked the TPS or airflow meter?


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

no neither one yet..dangdest thing.cuts out and randomly pops through the tb but when it's warmed up it runs normal.man gimmie a 400 small block anyday..lol ..merry xmas to all you folks and be safe,eat lots and have fun..oh and thanks a million...


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

welp,put in the new coil and still no joy.Between the cuts,scrapes and bruises and all the cursing I may take it in to a "qualified tech" as much as I hate to.I am thinking it may be the injector(s)..I can sit at idle in neutral and punch the gas pedal and it climbs up to a certain level and cuts out,kinda like revving it up like a 68' camaro at the starting line.ok maybe more like a prius.Doh.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you put a vacuum gauge (an undamped vacuum gauge at that) on it yet?
Looking for that 'needle flicker' like the old sticky valves used to do once in awhile...


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope I sure didn't JD,just had a complete valve job,new head and head gasket etc about 2-3 years ago.I tested the old coil I took off and it tested okie dokie.Still have the old exhaust coil on it still.May check it tomorrow but just to make sure it is ok also,not that it would matter.There is no valve slapping,it's as tight as a knats behind.

.Don't get me wrong it,it fires right up,no gas pedal pumping,idles so smooth that I have listen for a pur from the engine.It just cuts out under a load like climbing a hill or upon acceleration and sometimes it will "pop/backfire" through the TB..I thought of the injectors but I smell no gas so it seems the O rings are intact at least.So ever part I can think of that MAY be wrong is 150 bucks plus to replace.I don't get how the computer won't give a code if there is something wrong.It just blinks 4-4.That is done on the 3rd mode if that makes a difference.I do thank you guys for the help..I am learning new things from everyone here.


----------

